# branches & logs -> chips & sawdust ??



## dale5351 (Jul 15, 2010)

What are ideas on how to turn branches and logs into chips and/or sawdust?   I have a MES and an AMNS to feed.   I just got gifted two small cherry wood branches.  I have a large crabapple tree that needs pruning from time to time, plus a few maples I could harvest branches from.

I suppose I could cut the branches into disks with an electric saw -- but perhaps there is a better way.

Also -- how long should the wood cure / age before using it?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 15, 2010)

chipper/shredder is fastest way I could think of.  Dad does this for me with his apple tree trimmings.


----------



## dale5351 (Jul 16, 2010)

Are there any chipper/shredders that don't cost as much or more than my MES?   I've seen some pretty big heavy duty ones, but nothing as low as $100.


----------

